# Can't access enworld from home



## Matafuego (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello guys:

I don't know what is going on. 
Whenever I want to access enworld from my home connection it just doesn't work. It timesout, and tells me that I can't access the page.
At work, on the other hand, it works perfectly.

I think my work connection and my home connection have different ISP providers. Could my ISP be the problem?
Could it be some sort of DNS problem?

Can anybody help me with this?

Thanks a lot!

Lucas


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

I assume all other web browsing on your home connection is working fine?

If so, open up a command prompt (go to Start, then Run and type cmd and hit enter).  Once the command prompt is open type this:


ping www.enworld.org


then hit enter.

Do you get replies back or timeouts? Does it resolve to an IP address when you ping? If it does, what IP does it resolve to?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a similar issue both at home and at work on occasion. Doesn't always timeout, but it can take as long as 45 seconds for a page to load. If it times out, just refreshing the browser usually results in the desired page.

I'd also look at what kind of connections you have. Even the difference in 'basic' cable modem at home and 'basic' office cable modem (like with my situation) can be vast. 

I've also noticed that sometimes my browser acts like a goober if I've been running a lot of Flash stuff. A restart of the machine usually deals with that. 

Not sure if any of that helps, but, at least you know you aren't alone.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 26, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> ping EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine: Your Daily RPG Magazine




I'm guessing the board automatically adds the name of website, but that should be:


```
ping www.enworld.org
```


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

LightPhoenix said:


> I'm guessing the board automatically adds the name of website, but that should be:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





Doh!  Thanks for catching that! Silly auto-parser!


----------



## Matafuego (Sep 27, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> I assume all other web browsing on your home connection is working fine?
> 
> If so, open up a command prompt (go to Start, then Run and type cmd and hit enter).  Once the command prompt is open type this:
> 
> ...



My internet connection works perfectly. Enworld is the only site (that I know of) that I cannot access.

Ping gives me timeout, but it's resolving against the same address than it is at work ( 68.68.204.20) so DNS seems to be working fine.

Rebooting / Restarting / Killing my chrome/ie/ff won't help either.

I'm really lost here 

Thank you very much for your ideas though 

Should I contact my ISP and let them know this?
The weird thing is I do not know what the problem might be, I'm completely lost.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 27, 2011)

Matafuego said:


> My internet connection works perfectly. Enworld is the only site (that I know of) that I cannot access.
> 
> Ping gives me timeout, but it's resolving against the same address than it is at work ( 68.68.204.20) so DNS seems to be working fine.
> 
> ...




Cool! Thanks for the additional information.



			
				Matafuego said:
			
		

> Should I contact my ISP and let them know this?
> The weird thing is I do not know what the problem might be, I'm completely lost.




Do one more thing.  Again from a command prompt, do:


```
tracert www.enworld.org
```

You will likely see some timeouts at the end of that command. I am most interested in the couple of entries before you see the timeouts. It will help tell us how far the traffic is getting before it disappears and possibly help identify where the problem is.


----------



## Matafuego (Sep 27, 2011)

This is what I get:

Tracing route to EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine: Your Daily RPG Magazine [68.68.204.20]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    10 ms     8 ms    10 ms  cpe-190-55-124-1.telecentro-reversos.com.ar [190.55.124.1] 
  2    10 ms     9 ms     7 ms  cpe-200-115-195-209.telecentro-reversos.com.ar [200.115.195.209] 
  3     *       30 ms     *     te4-4.baires3.bai.seabone.net [195.22.220.33] 
  4   146 ms   141 ms   143 ms  te4-5.ccr01.mia03.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.11.37] 
  5   150 ms   152 ms   152 ms  te4-1.mag01.mia03.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.47.182] 
  6   149 ms   172 ms   182 ms  38.104.94.2 
  7   903 ms   779 ms   607 ms  FL-216.137.76.208-usmetrocom.com [208.76.137.216] 
  8   434 ms   390 ms   388 ms  63-247-144-153.t3com.net [63.247.144.153] 
  9   534 ms   825 ms   954 ms  ftmy-core-sw1-vl2.t3com.net [63.247.144.10] 
 10   872 ms   719 ms   641 ms  ftmy-ip-colo-01-g02.t3com.net [63.247.144.38] 
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.

And it's all timeouts from there 

Thanks!


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 27, 2011)

Matafuego said:


> This is what I get:
> 
> Tracing route to EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine: Your Daily RPG Magazine [68.68.204.20]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...




You're *almost* there - two more hops and you'd be set.

I suspect cyberstreet has implemented some overly aggressive filtering. I saw them do this before when I used to help out on the admin side of things.

Let's summon [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] and [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] and see if one of them can get cyberstreet  to see if they are blocking traffic again.  Could one of you guys check this out? Matafuego has his packets dropping quite near cyberstreet's network. We saw this a few years ago and it was indeed that cyberstreet was blocking traffic. The above tracert might be useful to cyberstreet if you want to provide it to them.


----------



## darjr (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like some issue at t3com from enworlds network perspective. I'll let cyberstreet know.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 27, 2011)

darjr said:


> Looks like some issue at t3com from enworlds network perspective. I'll let cyberstreet know.




I suspect it is an access control list on the router on cyberstreet's side of their T3com connection.

Here's an old thread where we went through a similar thing in the past with Cyberstreet. (the last page is most relevant):


http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/194221-rycanadas-endless-connection-saga-4.html


----------



## darjr (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for that. @Matafuego could you go to whatismyip.com when you are home and record that IP here? That and the traceroute should help.

Traceroutes from enworld do seem to get to and thru t3com, just not any other IP's on that traceroute above.


----------



## Matafuego (Sep 27, 2011)

Sure:

What Is My IP Address - WhatIsMyIP.com
Your IP Address Is: 190.55.124.89


Read more: What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address

Thank you all very much for your help


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 28, 2011)

darjr said:


> Thanks for that. @Matafuego could you go to whatismyip.com when you are home and record that IP here? That and the traceroute should help.
> 
> Traceroutes from enworld do seem to get to and thru t3com, just not any other IP's on that traceroute above.




[MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]

Don't know if this helps but my traceroute diverges from Matafuego's after 63.247.144.153 and works.


```
18  63-247-144-153.t3com.net (63.247.144.153)  218.741 ms  203.029 ms  213.878 ms
19  ftmy-core-sw2-vl3.t3com.net (63.247.144.26)  220.142 ms  217.573 ms  214.944 ms
20  ftmy-ip-colo-01-g03.t3com.net (63.247.144.54)  207.917 ms  213.030 ms  205.106 ms
21  68-68-201-198-static.t3com.net (68.68.201.198)  206.621 ms  206.030 ms  211.393 ms
22  guest10.cyberstreet.com (68.68.204.20)  205.465 ms  221.221 ms  210.576 ms
```


----------



## darjr (Sep 28, 2011)

cyberstreet is talking to t3com. I'll forward the ip and traceroutes from the servers.


----------



## Matafuego (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry to bother again, but are there any news on this?
I still can't connect from home 

Thanks a lot for all your efforts!


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure if [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] has heard back from cyberstreet or not. It is going to be cyberstreet that needs to look more closely at this though.


----------

